# Which goat to get?



## echoman (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey guys, newbie here. Please help me decide between these two goats. Is the price difference worth it from the '04 to '06 on these? Are the price's listed even reasonable for these cars? Sorry for being a little green on this but I thought I would ask the pros and get to know some people on here. Thanks in advance. 


Details of Used 2004 Pontiac GTO, Seneca, SC - Yahoo! Autos

Details of Used 2006 Pontiac GTO, Huntersville, NC - Yahoo! Autos


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

seems like legit deals and fair prices the 06 has the cool hood and the newer motor BUT there is the old black vs red debate which one do YOU like better- and also keep in mind car sales are DOWN so offer em like 2500 less than what they ask and walk away- they will call you back


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

crustysack said:


> seems like legit deals and fair prices the 06 has the cool hood and the newer motor BUT there is the old black vs red debate which one do YOU like better- and also keep in mind car sales are DOWN so offer em like 2500 less than what they ask and walk away- they will call you back


:agree I paid 16K for my '05 with 23K on it. I like the '05 '06 better personally! Good luck!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

YOu can't go wrong with 50 extra ponies and dual exhaust outlets. Go with the LS2...DEF


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually I would go with the 2004 if your going for speed. With the $3,000 you save you can toss LS2's down the block daily.
If speed is not the major aspect, you can just go for the LS2, you get more appearance parts, not to mention the jump to 400hp stock.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Actually I would go with the 2004 if your going for speed. With the $3,000 you save you can toss LS2's down the block daily.
> If speed is not the major aspect, you can just go for the LS2, you get more appearance parts, not to mention the jump to 400hp stock.


:agree


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy a classic GTO, 20 yrs from now you'll thank me.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I will append what Rukee says.............. buy and old and a new GTO.

Seriously though, both cars have high mileage so be sure to check the rear wheel wheels for burnt rubber. If there you know for sure the car has been run hard. I would offer $2500 less for the '06. The color was unique to 06 only and it does have the 18" wheels. They only made 292 of the spice red with auto transmission and 18" wheels.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

04 had some minor issues, they got them ironed out with the 06. Be sure to check the struts for problems before buying


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

go with the ls2


----------



## echoman (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys I greatly appreciate it. I will probably go with the 04 due to my current budget and I really like black. To get the 04 A4 into the mid to low 13's and god willing high 12's what are the typical mods? If I need to ask this in another section please tell me to do so.


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Get the 06. SRM is a more popular color if you go to resell it, plus all the kinks have been knocked out. Plus I work at a body shop and you DO NOT WANT black!!! It is the hardest color to clean and any scratches, swirls, dirt etc will show more.

Atleast it isn't a Ford, they have the worst black hands down.


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

telling you the truth dude as soon as you buy the black one you will wish you spend the extra money on an 05 or 06, i sure wish i would of, it's still a great car


----------



## kevinwhitehead (Mar 19, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Buy a classic GTO, 20 yrs from now you'll thank me.


I used to think this way. However young people are not seeming to have the overall interest in cars that us babyboomers had. When I was a kid there no playstation or directv. We only had muscle cars, cheeseburgers, and an occasional back alley street fight for entertainment. We will see if this generation comes around to appreciating american muscle the way we do.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

kevinwhitehead said:


> I used to think this way. However young people are not seeming to have the overall interest in cars that us babyboomers had. When I was a kid there no playstation or directv. We only had muscle cars, cheeseburgers, and an occasional back alley street fight for entertainment. We will see if this generation comes around to appreciating american muscle the way we do.


They are, in a way, still have too much distractions to be real 'hot rodders'


----------



## echoman (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Def not getting the black one, and the 06 is still a little too high and not available anymore. The black one looked like total crap when I looked at it and just did not appear to be well taken care of. There is a red '04 with 36k miles on it, looked at it today and it looked almost brand new. I will drive it this weekend and if all goes well, I should be a goat owner. Oh, and anybody have any thoughts on what I asked earlier? 
"To get the 04 A4 into the mid to low 13's and god willing high 12's what are the typical mods?"


----------



## barbedwire88 (Mar 20, 2009)

Go with the 06


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

*A4 + 2004 = FAIL!* If you go with anything I believe it should have an M6...but if you MUST drive a 350+ hp muscle car that is an auto *rolls eyes* it should be an 06. *06+M6=EPIC WIN!!*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i would go with the 06 cuz you get a lot more opt. power door locks, back lit wheel, 50 extra ponies, hood scoops, dual exhuast outlets, bigger brakes, 18" rims. If you do the math, that saves you a lot more than 3 g's. and it is a limited color. Just my .02. you could talk them down another g or 2. cash speaks big words and make eyes pop out big when laid on the table


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

REX said:


> :agree I paid 16K for my '05 with 23K on it. I like the '05 '06 better personally! Good luck!


Had a 5.7 and I currently have a 6.0. Both are great cars. The only reason I went with the 6.0 is more horses and I figured I would save money on Mod. Boy was I wrong. Good luck!!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> *A4 + 2004 = FAIL!* If you go with anything I believe it should have an M6...but if you MUST drive a 350+ hp muscle car that is an auto *rolls eyes* it should be an 06. *06+M6=EPIC WIN!!*


I got a 04 A4 and i could promise you mine wont fail.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

A4's are quicker, do your homework


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

WanaGTO said:


> *A4 + 2004 = FAIL!* If you go with anything I believe it should have an M6...but if you MUST drive a 350+ hp muscle car that is an auto *rolls eyes* it should be an 06. *06+M6=EPIC WIN!!*



I knew that statement was guaranteed to get a response. :rofl:

If you're only into driving a 1/4 mile at a time the A4's allright but for day in day out pleasure, you can't beat an M6!


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

mdbomgoat said:


> 04 had some minor issues, they got them ironed out with the 06. Be sure to check the struts for problems before buying


what kind of issues would those be?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Actually I would go with the 2004 if your going for speed. With the $3,000 you save you can toss LS2's down the block daily.
> If speed is not the major aspect, you can just go for the LS2, you get more appearance parts, not to mention the jump to 400hp stock.


:agree and with 3k or more you save on cash you can easily mod the car to smoke an LS2. LT headers, cam, torque converter, CAI, and some good tires will get you the kind of response you're looking for. Also a dyno tune would be needed as well for best results


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Now, Now, I have a LS2, 04 might have trouble smoking me...........


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

04 5gto7 said:


> what kind of issues would those be?


Strut rub, gauges go whacky, had the horn on mine blow without me touching it, I believe there was some wiring issues that caused that.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

mdbomgoat said:


> Now, Now, I have a LS2, 04 might have trouble smoking me...........


remember, the 04 will get the same money to play with that you have in yours.

If I was looking to get a new GTO I would probabbly go '04 but that's just me because I'm cheap and would fab a custom turbo setup pretty quick after getting the car. Plus I like the flat hoods, and feel confident I could deal with any/all quirks.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

mdbomgoat said:


> A4's are quicker, do your homework


No...A4's are more *consistent*. From a roll against an M6, you're completely f***ed and at the drag strip, up against a competent M6 driver....you're still f***ed. Do your homework.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Every test done by car mags and Pontiac show that the A4's are a tad faster, if you try me from a roll and the stall locks up, I'll go by you like you were standing still unless you're heavily modded. The first thing most M6 owners do is change the shifter, next the clutch will have to get replaced. Most of the locals have had to do this and they usually burn a stock clutch up at the track


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

in terms of a .oooooo seconds faster in a quarter mile, you won't notice the difference driving on the street...at all.

getting a muscle car?...then get an m6


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

mdbomgoat said:


> Every test done by car mags and Pontiac show that the A4's are a tad faster, if you try me from a roll and the stall locks up, I'll go by you like you were standing still unless you're heavily modded. The first thing most M6 owners do is change the shifter, next the clutch will have to get replaced. Most of the locals have had to do this and they usually burn a stock clutch up at the track


Your facts are off. You can't base an argument off of illegitimate factual evidence. An A4 has no chance from a roll against a competent M6 driver. The stock clutch isn't good for track day BUT its more than enough for roll/street racing AND taking down the A4 brethren. Ask me how i know seeya::cheers


----------

